# Cold, Hard, Unbiased, Unrefutable, Evidence...PROOF That Zimmerman Is Lying!



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.

Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.

Behold...

Trayvon Martin Case: Exclusive Surveillance Video of George Zimmerman - ABC News

As you can see in the VIDEO, the SURVEILLANCE VIDEO, Zimmerman is walking as a healthy man, not a scratch, not even evidence of blood, no black eye and certainly no broken nose.

How do you righties explain this away now?

Why did he claim his head was banged in on the concrete? Why did he CLAIM he had a broken nose?

The man was lying, is lying and will continue to lie about the events to get himself out of trouble. What else is he lying about if he's willing to lie about such a basic and fundamental aspect of this case? Anyone that wants to defend him at this point is in league with a known killer.

I can't wait to see the hard RW flips and spin on this.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.



Yep..and in a minute later..he was shot dead.

After completely overwhelming Zimmerman..who was really that quick on the draw.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.



Ohh now RW you know how all those black males are 
they just lurk everywhere to get you.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...



Like Ninja assassins..they can vanish into thin air..then when you least expect it..get you with their deadly skittles and ice tea weapons.


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This thread is "Media"; I seem to get many topics under "POLITICAL DISCUSSION"...............


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 29, 2012)

the right is killing its self with this case.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 29, 2012)

He wasn't treated for nothing by EM's.?
How about waiting for their report?


----------



## Zander (Mar 29, 2012)

Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....

Screw the investigation, skip the trial, let's go straight to the execution.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.





Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...





uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...


According to RW reports, false beliefs and talking points...it's evident that Trayvon Martin was a ninja in training. That's the only way he could have been up to so much and so powerful in so little time.

I mean, these people are so blinded by their ideology, bias, prejudice and/or outright racism they are totally blinded to the facts, common sense and logic.

Sad really....


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Zander said:


> Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> 
> Screw the investigation, skip the trial, let's go straight to the execution.



Not only conjecture, but strawman in one fell swoop.

LOL!!!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Zander said:


> Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> 
> Screw the investigation, skip the trial, let's go straight to the execution.



What's your beef with that?

The team got off right? In more ways then one.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> ...





Sallow said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> ...


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Ohh now RW you know how all those black males are
> they just lurk everywhere to get you.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 29, 2012)

First of all, George Zimmerman isn't a right winger so stop pretending that he is.  He's a registered Democrat for God's sake!  

Secondly...what does that video supposedly show?  That Zimmerman wasn't bleeding?  If he were treated at the scene by EMT's should it suprise anyone that he wasn't bleeding by the time he got to the police station?  Does anyone know how much of a time lapse there was between the shooting and when that video was taken?  It was raining that night and Zimmerman was outside.  Does he look wet in that video?  By your logic...that means he wasn't out in the rain?


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> First of all, George Zimmerman isn't a right winger so stop pretending that he is.  He's a registered Democrat for God's sake!
> 
> Secondly...what does that video supposedly show?  That Zimmerman wasn't bleeding?  If he were treated at the scene by EMT's should it suprise anyone that he wasn't bleeding by the time he got to the police station?  Does anyone know how much of a time lapse there was between the shooting and when that video was taken?  It was raining that night and Zimmerman was outside.  Does he look wet in that video?  By your logic...that means he wasn't out in the rain?



What's the problem with a trial then?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> First of all, George Zimmerman isn't a right winger so stop pretending that he is.  He's a registered Democrat for God's sake!
> 
> Secondly...what does that video supposedly show?  That Zimmerman wasn't bleeding?  If he were treated at the scene by EMT's should it suprise anyone that he wasn't bleeding by the time he got to the police station?  Does anyone know how much of a time lapse there was between the shooting and when that video was taken?  It was raining that night and Zimmerman was outside.  Does he look wet in that video?  By your logic...that means he wasn't out in the rain?



Does he look injured in any way?
Isn't the claim that the dead victim Trayvon Martin was BASHING the killer, George Zimmerman's head in on the concrete?
Does it look at all that there's any evidence of that? The man has a short hair cut and you should be able to see clearly evidence of such blunt trauma.
And weren't ALL you MFers squawking and squealing about his broken nose...as FACT!?!?
What about that?
Quiet as a church mouse on that point now huh?
I see...

Buncha palookas...the lot of ya.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Complete bull shit.

Most of us on the right have been simply insisting that the law run it's course. MOST of us are simply saying that we don't know and that YOU don't know what really happened. The left (except Dante) is on a lynch mob crusade to jail someone without knowing all the facts.

Most of us will tell you that we don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty or not. We just know that lynch mobs are wrong.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Complete bull shit.
> 
> Most of us on the right have been simply insisting that the law run it's course. MOST of us are simply saying that we don't know and that YOU don't know what really happened. The left (except Dante) is on a lynch mob crusade to jail someone without knowing all the facts.
> 
> Most of us will tell you that we don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty or not. We just know that lynch mobs are wrong.


I really hate how you people just love to ignore common sense, logic and precedence.

Let me introduce you to the RECENT cases of *Chad Bekari Smith* and* Greystone Garcia*

Pay attention...

Cops routinely make arrests in 'stand your ground' cases


			
				Chad Bekari Smith said:
			
		

> "I was going to lose my life, so I reacted and defended my life," Smith, then 23, told his lawyer, according to court records.
> 
> But police did not believe him. Nor did a jury that convicted Smith last fall of two counts of aggravated battery with a deadly weapon. His conviction and 20-year prison sentence are under appeal.



Judge Cites "Stand Your Ground" to Clear Greyston Garcia in Little Havana Stabbing - Miami News - Riptide 2.0
Greyston Garcia Mugshot - Mugshots.com - Find Mugshots Online. Official Records, Criminal Records, Arrest Records
http://yourblackworld.net/2012/03/b...judge-decides-previous-case-was-self-defense/


			
				The above article said:
			
		

> The killing was caught on camera and Garcia was arrested. However, the judge threw out all the charges, citing the &#8220;Stand Your Ground&#8221; law.


As you can see, BOTH were arrested, one was convicted, the other's case was dismissed. Both cases, however, are being appealed. Which tells you that with all things being said, this law is a terrible law. Not a good look for Jeb Bush.


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Complete bull shit.
> ...




Its Rick Scott now; a very CONSERVATIVE Governor................HE chose to take the case from Wolfinger and bring in Corey.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 29, 2012)

ABC outs another eye witness, this time a 13 year old boy.

Trayvon Martin Shooter Says Teenager Went for His Gun - ABC News

It doesn't help that Martin was so much bigger tnan Zimmerman either.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Wasn't Wolfinger consulted on stand your ground that night and told them to release the guy?


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



that's all the evidence I need...

let's string him up from the nearest tree...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Marc has declared it! I must be so! End the investigations, grab Zimmerman, string up a rope to the nearest tree and hang his ass. Marc has decreed it! He knows, he has ALL of the evidence, he is leading the investigation, and he was there when it happened as well.

Then we can move on to the next (alleged) white guy to hang.


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I don't know, I do believe SCOTT made the decision to bring in a Special Prosecutor...............


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> ...





PredFan said:


> Marc has declared it! I must be so! End the investigations, grab Zimmerman, string up a rope to the nearest tree and hang his ass. Marc has decreed it! He knows, he has ALL of the evidence, he is leading the investigation, and he was there when it happened as well.
> 
> Then we can move on to the next (alleged) white guy to hang.


Are you two palookas suggesting that the killer didn't lie?

Are you suggesting that he has serious injuries as was falsely alleged up to this point?

Spit it out!

This is too funny...LOL!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Complete bull shit.
> 
> Most of us on the right have been simply insisting that the law run it's course. MOST of us are simply saying that we don't know and that YOU don't know what really happened. The left (except Dante) is on a lynch mob crusade to jail someone without knowing all the facts.
> 
> Most of us will tell you that we don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty or not. We just know that lynch mobs are wrong.



Bullshit. You lying fucks were telling us the real victim was Zimmerman. And posting pictures of people other than Trayvon, stating that those were Trayvon. You tried to portray a pretty normal kid as some kind of hoodlum.

No, you are not going to walk away from your bigoted words. Not now, not in November.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 29, 2012)

Zimmerman hasn't been arrested on the basis of the tape, because there is some evidence of fiddling with the tape.  The date/time stamp shows signs of alteration.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman hasn't been arrested on the basis of the tape, because there is some evidence of fiddling with the tape.  The date/time stamp shows signs of alteration.



Really. The kind of shit you people come up with is unbelievable.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

Although it hard to see for certain, his nose looks fine. A broken nose would be bleeding at that point. Unless he changed, his clothes aren't ripped, there is no blood on them and no grass stains. Lastly, you seem to get a clear shot of his head, there doesn't appear to be any marks. 

Might be the smoking gun you were looking for, satisfied.


However, is this conclusive evidence that Blacks are under assault by whites (esp since the shooter was Latino)? Not even close! Sharpton, Farakhan and Jackson are actually glad this happened. It makes these race hustlers relevent!


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



You're a racist asshole.

You are ignorant, stupid, and cannot control yourself.

Your racism hurts you the most, fucko.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Complete bull shit.
> ...



 Did you know him?   So then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.



Right, because being on the phone with one's girlfriend prevents a criminal from doing criminal things.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...



No it's those white-hispanics that are making it unsafe for blacks all over the country .


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> ...



No empathy for what those kids went through. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...



Funny how you make it a rightwinger this. First, Zimmerman was a registered Democrat! Second, he was a Latino (of course you argue we hate Latinos). Third, most RW wanted evidence to come out before saying he was guilty, regardless of the accused is a Democratic Obama supporter! Fourth, most rightwingers had more of a problem, with OBAMA, Jackson, Sharption and the Black KKK saying blacks are under assault by whites, when in the same weekend they were protesting against white america, a 9 month cute baby boy was shot in Detriot and a 9 yr old girl was shot in Chicago, both beautiful children were black and killed by blacks! 

Blacks make up 13% of the population, yet they make up HALF of the total number of murder victims in the US are black MEN (add in women ad the number is even higher). 93% of blacks that are murdered are killed by other blacks! So those other 7% are killed by either whites, Latinos, Asians, Indians, Native Americans etc. So are they really under assault by whites or by blacks?



> http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-201_162-3153497.html
> Nearly half of the nation's murder victims in 2005 were black, and the number of black men who were slain is on the rise.
> 
> Most of the black murder victims &#8212; 93 percent &#8212; were killed by other black people, the study found. About 85 percent of white victims were slain by other white people.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> *
> However, is this conclusive evidence that Blacks are under assault by whites* (esp since the shooter was Latino)? Not even close! Sharpton, Farakhan and Jackson are actually glad this happened. It makes these race hustlers relevent!



Statistics show exactly the opposite... but dont tell Sharpton, Farakhan and Jackson.
They are making too much money giving speeches.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman hasn't been arrested on the basis of the tape, because there is some evidence of fiddling with the tape.  The date/time stamp shows signs of alteration.


What do you think the tape was tampered with to show?

And why?

That is, why it was tampered with?

Who's to gain from it being tampered with?

My answer to the last question is the bumbling police department.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Although it hard to see for certain, his nose looks fine. A broken nose would be bleeding at that point. Unless he changed, his clothes are ripped, there is no blood on them and no grass stains. Lastly, you seem to get a clear shot of his head, there doesn't appear to be any marks.
> 
> Might be the smoking gun you were looking for, satisfied.
> 
> ...


Finally....!!! Some honesty.

All I want to know now is this...why were you and so many others like you taking the bogus claim that he had a broken nose, specifically...as fact?

WHY?

When you were taking other more pertinent and valid facts of the case as mere speculation?

Can you help me with that?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It also never made sense why Treyvon Martin would "sneak up and attack" Zimmerman while he was on the phone with his girlfriend.
> ...



Just doesn't make sense..

You are sneaking up on a guy who is a helluva lot bigger than you and you keep talking to your girlfriend?


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



doesn't make sense to guy that doesn't want it to make sense.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually, it only makes sense to a guy that wants it to make sense.

How can sneak and talk on the phone at the same time.

Are you that racist or just that stupid? Which one?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 29, 2012)

Why not cut out the middleman and collect the bounty posted by the new black panthers? Spike Lee tweeted the address so you can have the guy lynched by sundown.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Finally....!!! Some honesty.


I am always honest! 



MarcATL said:


> All I want to know now is this...why were you and so many others like you taking the bogus claim that he had a broken nose, specifically...as fact?


Because we got sick of you and all the professional race baiters making this a race thing. Making it seem like Black America is on assault by White America. Me personally, I turned to looking wanting Zimmerman to be innocent because of Obama arrogant comment that he could be my son (you Obama your half white the victims in Knoxville could have also)! Therefore, when the news from the witness said Martin attacked Zimmerman at his car and Zimmerman stated he got his nose broken and his head bashed against the pavement, I went to believe that!




MarcATL said:


> When you were taking other more pertinent and valid facts of the case as mere speculation?


And your side didn't do that? I recall you still call him white! 

What did your side do to the poor kids on the Duke LaCrosse team? Guilty before proven and not caring if proven. The evidence of innocence was overwhelming, yet your side screamed whity raped blackie. Even after ALL the evidence, the Black KKK was still saying the White boys were guilt  and there was NEVER an apology from Sharpton or Jackson! In fact, both should have PERSONALLY APOLOGIZE to all the kids!





MarcATL said:


> Can you help me with that?


Sure, now answer my question. Do you think the black man is under assault by the white man? If true, then what is your reaction to the fact that 50% of all murder victims in the US are black MEN (the number is even higher it you add in black women) and the 93% of the killers are black men also! Wouldn't you say blacks are under assault by blacks?

Feds: 49% Of Murder Victims Are Black Men - CBS News


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





MarcATL said:


> Actually, it only makes sense to a guy that wants it to make sense.
> 
> How can sneak and talk on the phone at the same time.
> 
> Are you that racist or just that stupid? Which one?




Lets stop playing CSI guys... Lets wait and see the timeline.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor little innocent boy....... a year older and he could be in Afghanistan getting shot at, hardly the little boy his family wants to portray with old photographs.














The Daily Caller has identified a second Twitter handle that was used by the late Trayvon Martin during the last weeks of 2011.  Tweeting in December under the name T33ZY TAUGHT M3, Martin sent a message that read, Plzz shoot da #mf dat lied 2 u!

Read more: Second Trayvon Martin Twitter Feed | The Daily Caller


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Finally....!!! Some honesty.
> ...


In many aspects the black man is under assault by the white man. America's certainly a historically and institutionally racist place to live, the black man getting the turd end of the stick. Are you honestly disagreeing with that statement?


----------



## sitarro (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Zimmerman is 5'-9", the hoodie boy was 6'3"......... who was bigger than who?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> Poor little innocent boy....... a year older and he could be in Afghanistan getting shot at, hardly the little boy his family wants to portray with old photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you suggesting by posting these pictures of the victim Trayvon Martin?

BTW, what's wrong with those pictures of the handsome, now deceased, killed by the hands of George Zimmerman, young man?

What are you trying to say?

Spit it out.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Complete bull shit.
> ...



Hey you racist moron, routinely does not mean always. They won't do it simply because YOU want them to.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Complete bull shit.
> ...



Link to anyone who says Zimmerman was the victim. You can't do it because you are just spouting an rediculous bull shit you can come up with.

Hey dumbass, I'm not running for anything so I don't care about November.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> In many aspects the black man is under assault by the white man. America's certainly a historically and institutionally racist place to live, the black man getting the turd end of the stick. Are you honestly disagreeing with that statement?





The black man's state of victimhood is over! They are not under assault by anyone. In America, a rich white boy has no advantages over a rich black or latino. In the reverse and poor black man is not disadvantaged any less over a poor white or latino. In fact in many ways a poor black child has more advantages over a poor white. Affirmative action still gets a black who might be under-qualified for a job over a white. While a college can't take race into account and create a quota they can AND DO give plus points to being a minority over a white. There are many more scholarship options for blacks vs whites. There are the ABSOLUTE RACIST minority owned business preferenial treatment to getting a contract. In many way blacks are provided opportunities just because of there skin color. 

There was institutional racism in America, but it's gone. Your not going to get rejected for a job based on your skin color or religion. No bank will turn you away for a loan (you can thank us at the credit bureau for that) based on your skin color. You can buy a house in a white neighborhood without a problem. Your kids will have no problem going to a white school or even being the only black kid. My kids wouldn't be so lucky. White kids can't make it at an all white school (they get set on fire literally)! 

There is a think call black privilege in America! It well and alive.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little innocent boy....... a year older and he could be in Afghanistan getting shot at, hardly the little boy his family wants to portray with old photographs.
> ...



You are that dense! I suspected it but now I see that you are too stupid to understand photographs....... forget the written word........ should I present you with crayon drawings?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't have the balls to say it outright huh?

I understand the coward's creed and motto.

Carry on.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little innocent boy....... a year older and he could be in Afghanistan getting shot at, hardly the little boy his family wants to portray with old photographs.
> ...



You fucking asshole. 

your're a racist fuck, end of story.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



The guy who weighed 240 was bigger


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



Well except for that pesky police report at the scene where it was recorded that the back of his head was bloody and his face was bloody and that he got treated by the EMT's. Not to mention the fact that the police report INCLUDES the fact his back was wet and had grass on it. Ya none of that corroborates his story at all. Nor the eye witness that saw Zimmerman on the ground being beaten yelling for help. We shall just ignore all those facts cause of a picture, after he was treated and cleaned up do0esn't show the blood.

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



No hard evidence he was attacked?  Testamony of the police themselves who noticed maybe?

The video shows him AFTER he was treated for his wounds by the EMTs. 

Are you really THIS fucking STUPID? I guess so.....


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Because you want it to be....I know.

Truth is your victim was 6"3 qnd probably weighed more than 160. That was just one bias with the media in this case, but hey, a black was killed....right?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
You have a tape of this phone call with the girlfriend?

What's the girlfriend's name?

How long did the phone call last?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So now weight is the qualifying factor on whether or not someone can defend themselves?

And yea, it doesn't make much sense to attack a 'bigger man'.  But since when are little wannabe gang banger thugs known for 'making sense'?


----------



## Ariux (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin.



If I took your punk-ass arm and twisted it to the point of breaking, you'd turn a shade lighter as you filled your pants with shit.  But, you'd also squeal just like the sound on the 911 tape.  Instead, if I pointed a gun at you, you wouldn't be squealing, you'd be begging for me not to turn you into maggot food.  

That's Zimmerman crying for help.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

So are we saying the little guy in this excellent video evidence is 240 lbs?

Really?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Cuz if Zimmerman weighs 240, that isn't him in the video.

And if it's him in the video, then the loons who are saying he weighed 240 lbs are lying.

So which is it?

Lying, or crap video?


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope you join Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson as they bring justice for the people killed or wounded below.

Chattanooga gang summit begins as girl lies in coma from shooting | timesfreepress.com

Weekend shootings in Chattanooga were gang-related, police say | timesfreepress.com

12-year-old caught in the crossfire | News - Home

6 charged in beating of NC man in Seneca - FOX Carolina 21

Weekend of violence claims 10 shooting victims across Chicago - Chicago Tribune

What's that you say?  Sharpton and Jackson aren't injecting themselves in these cases?  Where is the justice for these folks?  Where is the outrage?


----------



## sitarro (Mar 29, 2012)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QVDIFn0-_c]sucker punch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



He's an idiot. I won't bother waiting for links to prove the stupid shit he says, I know that they won't come.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

The links never come.

Do you know why all the members of the lynch mob are lefties?

Because they operate solely on lies and bigotry. They are a true mob. Not one of the people who are claiming Zimmerman is a murderer and calling for street justice has a reputation for debating honestly. Not one of the people on that list ever argues using facts, citations, or supporting evidence. Not just in this argument. In ANY argument.

Every single one of them posts lie after lie, and then prevaricate or just leave when asked to support those lies. On any topic.

So yes, he is an idiot. As are the rest.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> ...



they are so desperate that they will say anything, no matter how absolutely rediculous it might be, to avoid having to face they possibility that they were wrong. It's the left wing MO.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

theHawk said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> ...



Yes they are. When I saw this video early this morning, I just couldn't wait to get to my office and see the abject stupidity that I knew they would be posting. I was not disappointed.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

sitarro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You know this video is EXCELLENT proof and evidence to strengthen the case that Zimmerman is such a liar.

This poor old fella got ONE punch and suffered a black eye...no broken nose.

In the case of the killer, George Zimmerman, we have an agitator that's claiming to have had his head bashed in to the concrete several times, to have been attacked by the now dead victim, Trayvon Martin, to even have had his nose broken...yet walking around with no black eye. Not even a scratch.

The old man in the video's still phyiscally battered and bruised from that ONE single punch by that guy.

The killer Zimmerman has been claiming that he was pounded....not a scratch.

Can you post another such video that shows how much of a liar Zimmerman is Sitarro?

That was good stuff.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2012)

If you are interested in justice, you are holding off claiming to know what the virdict is, if you are calling for Zimmerman's arrest and imprisonment, then it isn't justice you want, it's revenge.

Shame on you.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

The Palookas are claiming that Zimmerman is like Logan, aka Wolverine, hyper healing powers.

An EMT treatment renders his nose unbroken and his alleged bashed in head, unscathed.

Uncanny!!

Gheddit!?!??

LOL!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman hasn't been arrested on the basis of the tape, because there is some evidence of fiddling with the tape.  The date/time stamp shows signs of alteration.
> ...



I don't know.  I just saw it this morning a statement that the time/date stamp is being examined because there is some indication that it might have been tampered with.    If someone interested in tampering found a video of a man who superficially resembled Zimmerman could they have altered the date and time stamp to make it look like it was on the date in question when it was weeks before?   Would there be some incentive to do that?

We were already given a picture of a 12 year old Trayvon Martin purporing to be recent.   What else is being misrepresented?


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> If you are interested in justice, you are holding off claiming to know what the virdict is, if you are calling for Zimmerman's arrest and imprisonment, then it isn't justice you want, it's revenge.
> 
> Shame on you.



That's the irony. They say it's not race it's justice, but want to scrap the justice system.

Another one is they say Zimmerman is a crazy vigolante, yet no concern with what Spike Lee or the New Black Paathers have done.

Liberalisim.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Cuz if Zimmerman weighs 240, that isn't him in the video.
> 
> And if it's him in the video, then the loons who are saying he weighed 240 lbs are lying.
> 
> ...



Very true. In fact that guy look like the 160 lb. What if the mainstream media had the wrong guy in the video? Now that would be hoot! Although to the left that won't matter!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



You have absolutely no proof of that.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Glad you asked..

In fact, there are records of the phone call to his girlfriends phone. It shows how long it lasted and shows it ending one minute before the shot was fired. 

So, here we have a boy who is plotting a stealth attack on a larger man but insists on talking to his girlfriend during the attack


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope, common sense would tell us that if he was  6"3, he wasn't 160. 

It's just part of the story from the media of the innocent black kid that was killed in cold blood by the white.

Why did we need to know about the candy and Ice tea? To portray innocence

Why did they show a picture of him when he 12 all over the media? To portray innocence


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Where?
And is there a transcript? Do we have the testimony of the girl?

Link it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

You need to get together with Barb in this other thread...she's claiming the *phone call* ended 5 minutes before the shooting:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...white-man-shoots-innocent-black-teen-51.html?

Just link the transcript of the phone call, then we can clear all this up.

Oh and what was the girlfriend's name? Link her statements, please, too. Then we'll all be on the same page.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Maybe the police found the girl's account to be inconsistant, of corse we don't know, because we don't have all the evidence.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Actually, it only makes sense to a guy that wants it to make sense.
> 
> How can sneak and talk on the phone at the same time.
> 
> Are you that racist or just that stupid? Which one?


lol 


			
				kwc57 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -270 reputation points from kwc57.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Proof is important... but only when it suits your preconceived opinion. Idiot.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
But everybody is saying "she says" as if they really know what she said!

You can't mean they're talking out their asses, can you???


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm still waiting for someone to explain why the eye witness is also lying. And the Police. And the EMTs. Everyone's lying!! It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to explain why the eye witness is also lying. And the Police. And the EMTs. Everyone's lying!! It's a conspiracy!



Right the eye witness is lying, but his GF's word is as good as gold.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



No, it demonstrates how chicken shits fight..........you should know all about that.  Low life worthless shit proves what a man he is by sucker punching a 66 year old man.......... how do you justify that Mark........how is the dick headed black asshole the victim in this video? That is all you fucks do is make excuses for the worst in your race and place blame on whitey........you people are pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



When I was in High School, I was 6'3" and weighed 140


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it only makes sense to a guy that wants it to make sense.
> ...



you really think these points mean something, don't you?

You don't don't post to respond to substative questions, but anytime you get a neg, you feel the need to show us. 

We don't give a fuck.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Link your facts rw. Link the interview with the girlfriend, link the phone information that shows when it ended and how long it lasted. Link a transcript that supports any of the stupid shit you've spouted as if it's *evidence* or *fact*.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



From what I heard, the police haven't even interviewed the girl yet.  You want a transcript of their conversation?  Do you get transcripts of your phone calls?


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you were a skinny fuck then. I said probably anyway. My guess is he weighs more.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm sure that's bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Link your facts rw. Link the interview with the girlfriend, link the phone information that shows when it ended and how long it lasted. Link a transcript that supports any of the stupid shit you've spouted as if it's *evidence* or *fact*.



Anything else?

Trayvon Martin Arrest Now After ABC Reveals Crucial Phone Call


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Oh, so when you're talking about his phone call to his girlfriend, and what was said, and how long it lasted, and when it ended...

all that is just pure crappola?

Well thank you for admitting it, anyway.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Link your facts rw. Link the interview with the girlfriend, link the phone information that shows when it ended and how long it lasted. Link a transcript that supports any of the stupid shit you've spouted as if it's *evidence* or *fact*.
> ...


 
Look a crap link that confirms nothing.

Just like I anticipated.

Thank you for not deviating from the script.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The link proved you wrong........so now it is crap?

How shallow of you


----------



## Rocko (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 I for one, couldn't open it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I opened it. But in order to believe her claim one has to disbelieve the cops on the scene that witnessed the broken nose, the blood on his head and the grass on his back, they would have to ignore the fact that he was near his vehicle like he claimed and they would have to disbelieve the two eye witnesses that saw Martin on top of Zimmerman beating him. They would have to ignore all that evidence on the word of a partisan party that had the facts wrong.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When was that, last week?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Notice he ignored the fact that the press and the family are being dishonest by using a picture of the kid when he was 12?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



No, it was around 80 lbs ago

I married a good cook


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

I couldn't open the link.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I couldn't open the link.



Trayvon Martin's Phone Call Undermines Killer Account | ThinkProgress

Trayvon Martin Arrest Now After ABC Reveals Crucial Phone Call

Trayvon Martin's Last Phone Call Contradicts Shooter's Claim, Attorney Says : The Two-Way : NPR

George Zimmerman's statement to police about what 17-year-old Trayvon Martin was up to on Feb. 26 in Sanford, Fla., "is completely contradicted" by the boy's cellphone records, an attorney for Martin's family just said during a news conference in Fort Lauderdale, Fla.

Attorney Benjamin Crump said the African-American teenager had been talking to friends all day and, as first reported earlier today by ABC News, was on the phone with a young girl when he was confronted by, in Crump's words, "neighborhood association loose cannon" Zimmerman.

The girl, Crump said, says Martin was just trying to get back to the house he and his father had been visiting when Zimmerman came into the picture. She heard Martin ask "why are you following me?" Crump said. Another voice, according to the girl, asked at least twice "what are you doing around here?"

Moments later, Martin was shot in the chest.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, well, it's nebulous. No names, saying the phone record confirms it just means the call took place..I dont' see anything that puts a hard and fast timeline on it.

We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



Gee, I thought you had something, I should have known better.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

If that is him and it appears it is him, then it's pretty clear the scuffle wasn't what Zimmerman said it was! Then the question begs the question, what else didn't happen. Did he really break off and go back to his car and that is when Martin confronted him. Without that fact, even with the supposed beating, the 'Stand Your Ground' statute doesn't apply!


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

So the witnesses who say that Trayvon was on top of him knocking the crap out of him, and he was screaming for help...and the 911 calls through which you can hear him screaming for help right up to the sound of the shot...and the cops who said his injuries and state of dishevelment were consistent with his statement...

ALL those are lies? On the strength of a grainy, obstructed, 50 seconds or so of video shot from above his head somewhere?

Really?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Boy that sure is a lotta coincidences huh?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So the witnesses who say that Trayvon was on top of him knocking the crap out of him, and he was screaming for help...and the 911 calls through which you can hear him screaming for help right up to the sound of the shot...and the cops who said his injuries and state of dishevelment were consistent with his statement...
> 
> ALL those are lies? On the strength of a grainy, obstructed, 50 seconds or so of video shot from above his head somewhere?
> 
> Really?








*ROTFLMBAO!!!!!
*





Too funny!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > So the witnesses who say that Trayvon was on top of him knocking the crap out of him, and he was screaming for help...and the 911 calls through which you can hear him screaming for help right up to the sound of the shot...and the cops who said his injuries and state of dishevelment were consistent with his statement...
> ...


In order for your supposed facts to be true would require that at least 2 officers are lying, 2 eye witnesses are lying, the EMTS are lying, the 911 call was faked..... getting the drift yet dumb ass?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For days and weeks they've been taking the killer George Zimmerman's word as gospel concerning his battering and bruising, even defending the fact that there are NO medical reports corroborating it.

All of a sudden now that the killer George Zimmerman's case is SWIFTLY falling apart due to the DAMNING video evidence they suddenly want an OVERABUNDANCE of facts. Even stuff that's not real or possible.

It's too funny to watch them COLLAPSE and FREE-FALL like this.


----------



## Peach (Mar 29, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Lying should not be a concern; killing somebody walking down a street should be.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...





			
				Barry44sucks said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -55 reputation points from Barry44sucks.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


Awww....!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

Once again, none of us were there. We just do not know about it.
Let the system work.
Ok?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, George Zimmerman isn't a right winger so stop pretending that he is.  He's a registered Democrat for God's sake!
> ...


Who said anything about a trial being problematic?
Look, I will state this one more time...
It matters not what the people or the DA's office/State Attorney believe. The only thing that matters is what they can PROVE.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 29, 2012)

Zander said:


> Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> 
> Screw the investigation, skip the trial, let's go straight to the execution.



Strawman...


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 29, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So the witnesses who say that Trayvon was on top of him knocking the crap out of him, and he was screaming for help...and the 911 calls through which you can hear him screaming for help right up to the sound of the shot...and the cops who said his injuries and state of dishevelment were consistent with his statement...
> 
> ALL those are lies? On the strength of a grainy, obstructed, 50 seconds or so of video shot from above his head somewhere?
> 
> Really?



No doubt there was a scuffle. In most states a fight like that wouldn't allow deadly force. The Model Penal Code, which most states model after, state you can only use deadly force if you are threatened with deadly force. In this case the use of deadly force won't apply. The 'Stand Your Ground' statute law doesn't follow the MPC. However, you can NOT be the aggressor for SYG to apply. If Zimmerman approach him SYG doesn't apply. If Zimmerman backed off and was heading to his car and Martin approached him it, then it does apply. It's important. 

Could easily have been Zimmerman approach Martin and a scuffle ensued. Then Martin got the better of Zimmerman. Zimmerman screamed for help, the witness saw Martin on top of him. Witness account wasn't incorrect.

However, witness testimony was the key it was whether Zimmerman confronted Martin or vice versa!

Face it more likely the over-zealous Zimmerman confronted Martin!


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Once again, none of us were there. We just do not know about it.
> Let the system work.
> Ok?


Ahhhh...back to the old "let-the-system-work"  tripe again.

I see.

Do you think the system was working before national attention came to this case?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, George Zimmerman isn't a right winger so stop pretending that he is.  He's a registered Democrat for God's sake!
> ...


You believe something happened based on your own ideas and speculation. You must as a rational person realize that without you being a witness, there are things you do not know.
Therefore your conclusions are based on your outrage. 
In a court of law, that has no standing.
Now please, let the system work.
A trial is an examination of the facts refereed by a judge and decided upon by a jury.
There is no "wrong" decision. I am not naive. The people supporting Mr Martin want a trail and they MUST HAVE a conviction. Anything short of that there could be violence. 
That's sad. 
Mob rule cannot be permitted. Remember that.
 So will you accept the results of any trial that may take place? Or will you become consumed with anger if the verdict does not go "your way"? Will you produce responses rationalizing any violence that may be perpetrated by those who are unhappy with a not guilty verdict?
Be honest in your answers.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke Lacrosse Part Deux.....
> ...



Actually, no.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > So the witnesses who say that Trayvon was on top of him knocking the crap out of him, and he was screaming for help...and the 911 calls through which you can hear him screaming for help right up to the sound of the shot...and the cops who said his injuries and state of dishevelment were consistent with his statement...
> ...



Which states are you talking about? Every state I know of allows self defense if you cannot retreat. Laying on the ground with someone on top of you is a pretty solid argument you can't retreat.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


He STILL believes the Duke Lacrosse team members are guilty.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It's already an outrage. BTW, Zimmerman's not the issue here...it's the corrupt Sanfard, FL authorities.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I still don't understand why the police that wanted to charge Zimmerman are corrupt, do you think that they tried to railroad him?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 29, 2012)

peach174 said:


> He wasn't treated for nothing by EM's.?
> How about waiting for their report?



If the victim protected himself from an armed assailant, what the hell is the problem?  If he reached for his gun after that nut approached him, wouldn't you?  

He broke the law when he as an armed man, left his truck and approached that kid. 

Period.  If the victim here got in a few hits before he was killed, then that is a small victory.

Stand your ground goes both ways right?  If someone is approaching you (after saying "fucking Coon" and "they always get away" by the way.  Did the victim know this?  No.  (It puts Zimmerman's motive on check though)..Just like Zimmerman didnt know this kid was ACTUALLY SUSPENDED FROM SCHOOL!  Oh that horrible kid!) with a gun, dont you have the right to defend yourself?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 29, 2012)

It's against the law to meet a person who is walking towards you in the street?

Bullshit. Here we go with the lynch mode again...now zimmerman isn't allowed to walk where a black kid is walking.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You'll not get any traction using logic and facts.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


RW, much of what has been reported and speculated upon doesn't make sense. And when something doesn't make sense, it usually is not true.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Which aspects are those. Post examples.
Quite frankly I am not buying the blacks are victims stance. 
I disagree with that statement. 
It is people like you who because of your lack of an ability to THINK, fan the flames of racial distrust.
It is as though without this wall of mistrust, you would find yourself without purpose.
Your hate will always be YOUR problem. The rest of us will move on. Because if you go through your day believing you are a victim and you allow anger to be your guide, at the end of the day you are still in same position. You cannot progress if you dwell on the negative.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 29, 2012)

The negative here is a kid killed without reason. 

What we know.

Zimmerman had a gun

He was following the kid at night

The kid did not know who was following him or why

Zimmerman was told not to confront the kid

There was a confrontation. How that happened, we have only Zimmerman's word for, because the kid is dead.

Had Zimmerman not followed the kid, not been packing, we would not be having this discussion.


----------



## The Gadfly (Mar 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No; but then, none of that has kept your side here from repeating a media account of the conversation as if it were Holy Writ. Face it, you liberals are ready, willing, and gullible, to glom onto any tidbit of information, from wherever, as long as it supports YOUR predetermined conclusion, AND conveniently ignore everything else that doesn't.  I wonder what you people are going to do, if this whole thing doesn't go your way in the end. I don't have a dog in this hunt; I really don't care how it comes out, so long as the rule of law and due process are followed all the way (use street justice, and I will have a VERY different opinion). Your side on the other hand, ends up with egg all over its collective face, if this doesn't turn out to be the way you have determined it is, based on conjecture, supposition, and in some respects, outright lies. When you do that, you had better be right, or you'll wind up looking like fools.


----------



## The Gadfly (Mar 29, 2012)

Zoom said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't treated for nothing by EM's.?
> ...


Read the Florida statute, and you'll see the problem with your argument, because no matter what you believe the law OUGHT to say, that is not what it says. The statute has been linked numerous times here, so you should be able to find it, read it, and see for yourself. We already had a contributor here who actually IS an attorney, explain it, quite a few days ago, in another thread,.The law is what it is, not what you THINK it is. READ IT, AND SEE FOR YOURSELF.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, none of us were there. We just do not know about it.
> ...



Yes. There are factions who are convinced Zimmerman is guilty as publicly charged. They want the trial phase eschewed and go right to sentencing.
Your hatred and irrational suspicion that the system is ALWAYS flawed and ALWAYS biased causes you to believe the system does not work.
Well, in this case you are convinced Zimmerman is a racist murderer so you wish for your pound of flesh.
Is this the kind of nation in which you wish to live? IF so, who is the vigilante?
Like I stated previously, I have no dog in this fight. I am willing to allow the system to work itself out. Are you?
BTW, you nor I get to pick and choose which of us is permitted to have their day in court.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 29, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Corrupt? How so?
Forget the politics of it in your answer.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 29, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Actually, yes...


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 29, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Which states are you talking about? Every state I know of allows self defense if you cannot retreat. Laying on the ground with someone on top of you is a pretty solid argument you can't retreat.



It's a dumb law. Common sense should prevail....


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


The bungling, the lack of arrest, the involvement of higherups so quickly for such a case,  hint a Magistrate's son, aka George Zimmerman, the lack of proper investigation, aka evidence gathering.

I've already presented evidence of a precedent set, in Sanford, FL, of arresting people in such cases and then going to trial. Not-so-much for Zimmerman.

The whole thing stinks, even legal experts at the FOXNEWS  have said this, which I've already presented on this board already.

Let me guess, you think everything's fine in Sanford, FL...correct?


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I guess that's the problem, when a group of thin skinned jerks continually cry wolf, they weaken the alarm and nobody gives a shit anymore. I for one am tired of being labeled a fucking racist by assholes like you, you have worn the word out and made it meaningless...... I couldn't give a shit. You and your "people" bore the fuck out of me. Instead of constantly blaming others, you need to look very closely at yourselves, what kind of shit you listen to, what kind of garbage you glorify...... what kind of assholes you defend....... and you can start with that prick you use for your avatar. Black people have never been more relevant in this country than you are now and you squander it. You elect a circus act for President, you defend asinine clothing trends like bullshit hoodies and knee hugging pants, you award no talent talkers Grammys for the same repetitive cRap........ "songs" that glorify gangstas, whores and gold chains. You need to get you own house in order and start blaming yourselves for the kids with no Fathers, the Mothers with no Husbands, the drug selling shitheads that should be run out of your neighborhoods rather than having their asses kissed......... Mayor Marion fucking Berry was a crackhead and you defended his  ass, blamed whitey........FUCK YOU!!!

These 2 guys were as innocent as your little boy Trayvon, from another country and made the mistake of getting lost in Sarasota, Florida.........they pleaded with one of your sweet little 16 year olds to not kill them, that shit shot them point blank for nothing, he didn't even get any money from these guys. Where was the outrage from the race baiters then?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



what  do  your incoherent prejudice ramblings  have to do with any of this?

some guy with a gun followed a kid with candy and shot and killed him..


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

eots said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Pre-
judged....... that's a good one.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> These 2 guys were as innocent as your little boy Trayvon, from another country and made the mistake of getting lost in Sarasota, Florida.........they pleaded with one of your sweet little 16 year olds to not kill them, that shit shot them point blank for nothing, he didn't even get any money from these guys. *Where was the outrage from the race baiters then?*



Well you  need  look no further than the mirror to find that..you just represent the other side of the same shit-coin


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
The bungling is simply your imagination. The involvement of higherups took place at the insistence of the mob who insisted that there be an *investigation* into the *investigation* before the *investigation* was complete.

Lying sack of shit racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Did the kid who shot them go to jail or did the cops set him free because he was afraid for his life?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Thank you. That is all.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 30, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> I hope you join Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson as they bring justice for the people killed or wounded below.
> 
> Chattanooga gang summit begins as girl lies in coma from shooting | timesfreepress.com
> 
> ...



Well thanks for leaving a thanks for the post Marc, but I don't think you understand.  The post was basically a question to you of why you'll jump on the race pimp wagon with Sharpton and Jackson claiming racism in this case and then turn a blind eye to black on black crime?  Is it OK for blacks to kill blacks?  Is it OK for gang members to mow down children playing in their yards?  Why isn't Sharpton and Jackson holding rallies and press conferences within the community they have the most influence in?  Where is their outrage?  Where is yours?  Perhaps you only select the white on black crimes because you're a "racist".


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Aren't you  a self-proclaimed Christian? 

Interesting...



rightwinger said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


More of the radical RW false equivalency that they're notorious for.

It's sick and disgusting!

*spits*


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you join Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson as they bring justice for the people killed or wounded below.
> ...


Your question is not only a strawman, but nonsensical. You're not interested in the truth...you're just interested in muddying the waters. 

I won't waste a byte, in fact not a even a single bit on that claptrap.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Marc appears ripe for meltdown.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Marc appears ripe for meltdown.



Yep, he's all over those white racists killing black kids, but doesn't seem to care about the gang culture of death that takes far more black children's lives.  Why does he hate white people so much?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


I agree. It does stink. What makes it worse is all the protesting, speculating and tongue wagging.
Precisely the reason why we should allow the system to work.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 30, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Marc appears ripe for meltdown.
> ...



Because he's encouraged to do so by our schools, media, politicans, entertainers, etc.......

EDIT: someone like him is not smart enough to think for himself. He's just thinking how he's told to think, and sometimes he gets a little emotional.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


You can't get upset at and attack the people who are protesting against the system not working, especially while making the statement..."let the system work."

Think about it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

The system can't work effectively when there's a lynch mob attacking the people who are trying to investigate and calling them *corrupt* and the investigation *botched* before the investigation is even complete or the evidence is even revealed.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The system can't work effectively when there's a lynch mob attacking the people who are trying to investigate and calling them *corrupt* and the investigation *botched* before the investigation is even complete or the evidence is even revealed.


Total BS.

"The system" should have nothing to do with what others are doing.

'Sides...there's no such thing as a "lynch mob" except in your head.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you determined Zimmerman is guilty?

Cuz your op proves you have.

Which makes you a proud Lynch Mob Member.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The system can't work effectively when there's a lynch mob attacking the people who are trying to investigate and calling them *corrupt* and the investigation *botched* before the investigation is even complete or the evidence is even revealed.
> ...


 
The system can't function if the mob gets in the way. That's why mobs are despicable. They destroy everything they touch.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

The system has a hard time evaluating the evidence and interviewing witnesses effectively when they have to hide the witnesses to keep them alive, incidentally.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You wouldn't know a mob from a hole in the wall if they grabbed their bibles and their guns, put on their white hoods, brandished their Confederate flags, got in their trucks, drove to your door, dragged you out and strung you up on a tree.

Ya big dummay!

*SMH*


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

You're a mob member. Embrace it.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The system has a hard time evaluating the evidence and interviewing witnesses effectively when they have to hide the witnesses to keep them alive, incidentally.


You gotta link to any incidences indicating the swill you're currently spewing?

Any specific evidence of any of the witnesses lives being threatened, or just more hardcore, radical RW swill?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...


Got a link to this EMT claim there bub?





			
				Dante said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -132 reputation points from Dante.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The system has a hard time evaluating the evidence and interviewing witnesses effectively when they have to hide the witnesses to keep them alive, incidentally.
> ...


 
Every one of the witnesses, except that little kid, have refused to release their names.

Zimmerman's family has received thousands of death threats.

Zimmerman is in HIDING. He's not hiding from the cops, who know where he is.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


It's standard for witnesses in any case to withhold their names during investigation.

Unless there's a specific threat that occurred, it's all radical, RW, spewing forth swill. Nothing to see here folks.

BTW, any links to those "thousands of threats" you're so boldly and bogusly claiming?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The system has a hard time evaluating the evidence and interviewing witnesses effectively when they have to hide the witnesses to keep them alive, incidentally.
> ...


 
"
"I don't think he'd ever intentionally hurt anybody," said a neighbor who asked not to be identified because she received a threatening phone call directed at the Zimmermans."



In Trayvon Martin case, a complex portrait of shooter emerges - Los Angeles Times


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 30, 2012)

For every serial killer in American history there was a neighbor, some friend, church member, associate, co-worker or some other individual that claimed to know the perpetrator that said something to the effect of "Garsh...He was such a nice man, I'd never imagine he'd do thing like thaaaayat!"


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

I was actually referencing the part that said she'd received threats.

Everybody has received threats.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Another nasty, uncivilized habit that is practiced heavily by "your" people......spitting all over the place......you are sick and disgusting!

Yea, that ugly piece of shit is in jail, for life....... He killed two people for being a different skin color than him. Unlike Trayvon, they didn't attack the shooter, they begged for their life. He should be taken to the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and released....... give him a map to  Africa and tell him to have a nice swim.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



 Ted Bundy Was a Nice Guy

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/ccm-departments/lessons-learned/ted-bundy-was-a-nice-guy-too/


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Did Ted Bundy attack Zimmerman, or hold a family hostage while he looted the apartment?

If not, why are we talking about him again?


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> For every serial killer in American history there was a neighbor, some friend, church member, associate, co-worker or some other individual that claimed to know the perpetrator that said something to the effect of "Garsh...He was such a nice man, I'd never imagine he'd do thing like thaaaayat!"



Yes, and the same thing can be said for gang bangers in ski masks who hold up pharmacies too.

Antwun Parker remembered as good kid who loved to play basketball | NewsOK.com


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

Are we pretending Zimmerman is a serial killer now?


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Are we pretending Zimmerman is a serial killer now?



Well, it's OK to demonize him.......he's a "racist".


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Are we pretending Zimmerman is a serial killer now?
> ...



He is not racist......he just hates "fucking coons"


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

How odd..I didn't hear that, and I've listened to the tape about 10 times.

But then I don't think the video tape *proves* anything either. Since you can't actually see anything on it. Including Zimmerman's face (if it is Zimmerman).


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> For every serial killer in American history there was a neighbor, some friend, church member, associate, co-worker or some other individual that claimed to know the perpetrator that said something to the effect of "Garsh...He was such a nice man, I'd never imagine he'd do thing like thaaaayat!"



Yea, little 13 year old Trayvon was a sweet young boy......things change a lot in 4 years. He was staying with his Daddy's girlfriend after getting suspended from school for 2 weeks. He was 6' 2'' and less than a year away from being qualified to be fighting in Afghanistan, he wasn't the cute little boy that the media keeps showing pictures of........why do they feel a need to portray him that way?


----------



## paperview (Mar 30, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> ...


Well that was a pretty shitty thing to get negged for.

There is no statement from the EMT, and as far as we know, no visit to the hospital.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What's a coon? How is that a racial term? A Raccoon? A Maine Coon cat. A Coon Ass?(the last one is what Cajun people are called, doesn't bother me if I'm called that, then again my skin isn't paper thin either).


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



How right you are

Zimmerman was just commenting under his breath about the inordinate amount of raccoons in his neighborhood and how they always get away


----------



## Ariux (Mar 30, 2012)

sitarro said:


> What's a coon? How is that a racial term? A Raccoon? A Maine Coon cat. A Coon Ass?(the last one is what Cajun people are called, doesn't bother me if I'm called that, then again my skin isn't paper thin either).



It's still not certain that Zimmerman said "fucking coons", and it doesn't matter even if he did.  It could have been nothing but a convenient insult of a gang-banger wanna-be.

I'd like to see someone ask that fucking k*ke, Bill Mahar, if his calling Sarah Palin a "****" proves that he hates women.   Bill Mahar has expressed his certain belief that Zimmerman is a hardcore racist.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## sitarro (Mar 30, 2012)

Could someone that is qualified to answer please give all of us Crackers a list of all taboo words we aren't allowed to use.......... we desperately need to know since it changes daily and I certainly don't want to use any term that offends anyone of "color". A side note, words don't inflict harm on me, people of "color" can call me anything that makes them feel better about themselves with the knowledge that I couldn't give a shit what they call me.

By the way, my ancestors were enslaved, their homes burned and destroyed, their families separated, loaded up on barely sea worthy boats and sent back to France by the British........ I've gotten over it and hold no one in today's British Empire accountable.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 20, 2012)

To the racist OP!


----------



## Zander (Apr 20, 2012)

KissMy said:


> To the racist OP!



That photo is very bad news for the Poverty Pimp, Race Baiting industry.  Sharpton and his ilk will need to find new ways to shake down Americans for cash.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump for Marc


----------



## blastoff (Apr 20, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Bump for Marc



And again. 

Wouldn't want that racist ass to miss this.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 20, 2012)

blastoff said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for Marc
> ...



Maybe he's at a "prayer" meeting with Jeremiah Wright, Sharpton and Jackson.


----------



## sitarro (Apr 20, 2012)

The excuse has already changed to........ Trayvon wouldn't have had to attack and beat the shit out of Zimmerman if he would have of followed the 911 operator's suggestion that they didn't need him to follow him.

What amazes me is the fact that Trayvon, a punk 17 year old that didn't live in that neighborhood and dressed like someone that doesn't want to be recognized, was so offended that Zimmerman was curious about his intentions that HE deserved to have the shit beat out of him and either induce brain damage or killed........ Trayvon was the out of control nutcase that justifies innocent, law abiding ,tax paying citizens to arm themselves. I carry a Kahr PM9 and would not think twice about putting a round or 2 if attacked by a shit like him.......I would probably be bothered that I took a life but then I would realize that I probably saved lives of innocent decent people who this human waste would have eventually taken. These mongrels need to know that someone isn't an easy target just because they are older or female, I'm working with my sister to help her get her CCP and she has a great attitude about it........ She will shoot to kill.


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 20, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



Have you had the grace to eat your words?


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 20, 2012)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Actually not. A coonass is a different group from Cajun or Creole. They are a mix of black and french and creole. A whole nother thang.
I lived down there for a year. Metarie is a very interesting place.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 20, 2012)

KissMy said:


> To the racist OP!



another Marcatl thread blown to bits.....


----------



## Rozman (Apr 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Marc has declared it! I must be so! End the investigations, grab Zimmerman, string up a rope to the nearest tree and hang his ass. Marc has decreed it! He knows, he has ALL of the evidence, he is leading the investigation, and he was there when it happened as well.
> 
> Then we can move on to the next (alleged) white guy to hang.



These guys (Marc) and the rest are so hungry for their pound of flesh
you know stickin it to whitey,even if whitey in this case aint white.


----------



## theunbubba (Apr 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



fucking goons. asshat.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Apr 20, 2012)

theunbubba said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...


IL listened to enhanced audio cleaned up by CNN...Zimmerman said "fucking COLD"...
Whether you race baiting libs like it or not, Zimmerman is going to have his day in court. 
Just as any other citizen is entitled by the Constitution of the United States.
If you don't like it, move to fucking China.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 21, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...




Not winning you racist fuck............sure looks like Zimmerman is going to walk and you look like a dumbass racist fuck. ANd cant wait to see those two racist fucks, Jackson and Sharpton piss and moan when he does. Cant wiat to see that video................gonna be laughing my balls off.


----------



## Otter_Creek (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, Haven't been here in months and see marc is still spewing nonsense in his racist, hate honky ,left wing imagination.
Hey marc, can I have your bud light mannn? A waste is a terrible thing to mind....


----------



## whitehall (Apr 21, 2012)

You sound hysterical marc. Do you want to lynch him now or wait until the trial? Relax and let the judicial system handle it


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 21, 2012)

An unknown hispanic kills an unknown black and its going to be the trial of the century.  Go figure.


----------



## Ariux (Apr 21, 2012)

sitarro said:


> What amazes me is the fact that Trayvon, a punk 17 year old that didn't live in that neighborhood and dressed like someone that doesn't want to be recognized, was so offended that Zimmerman was curious about his intentions that HE deserved to have the shit beat out of him and either induce brain damage or killed........ Trayvon was the out of control nutcase that justifies innocent, law abiding ,tax paying citizens to arm themselves. I carry a Kahr PM9 and would not think twice about putting a round or 2 if attacked by a shit like him.......



Trayvon was casing the neighborhood.  That's why he assaulted Zimmerman.  He's a thug who was caught while up to no good.  He wanted to teach Zimmerman a hard lesson about interfering with a thug's business.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2012)

A small scratch on the back of the head won't bleed too much, and the amount of blood on Zimmerman's head in the photo isn't that much, especially when you consider that he had no hair to catch the blood and mat.

However.......................

If you've ever stood up suddenly and really banged the shit outta your head, scraping it in the process (like in getting your head smashed repeatedly on concrete), there's much more.  Head wounds bleed a LOT more than other wounds, and if it only bled as much as what the photo shows, it wasn't bad enough to fear for your life.

But.............we'll wait for the trial.  I'm still wondering how Zimmerman's testimony during the bond hearing when he apologized to Trayvon's parents and told them he thought that Trayovn was around his age is gonna play out, because on the 911 call, he clearly stated that Trayvon was a teenager.


----------



## driveby (Apr 21, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman, and the hard RW defenders of the Trayvon Martin killer has been claiming and moaning on and on and on, the bogus claim that Zimmerman got his head bashed in by the murdered victim, Trayvon Martin. They've been regurgitating the BOGUS claim that Zimmerman got his nose broken. All without a SINGLE, SOLITARY, SHRED of proof nor evidence corroborating that claim. Other than the alleged word of the killer, George Zimmerman.
> 
> Well now we have PROOF that shows, what all the thinking people and unbiased people knew all along, that he lied...he didn't have a scratch on him.
> 
> ...



100% proof you and old rock head are just a couple of moonbat, race baiting faggots....


----------



## KissMy (Apr 21, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> A small scratch on the back of the head won't bleed too much, and the amount of blood on Zimmerman's head in the photo isn't that much, especially when you consider that he had no hair to catch the blood and mat.
> 
> However.......................
> 
> ...



Let me get this shit straight.

Zimmerman following Martin is enough to make Martin fear for his life.

BUT

Martin punching Zimmerman breaking his nose knocking him to the ground, pounding his head on concrete & trying to smother him is not enough for Zimmerman to fear for his life.

BIAS MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariux (Apr 21, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Let me get this shit straight.
> 
> Zimmerman following Martin is enough to make Martin fear for his life.
> 
> ...



I've yet to see a shitbrained Trayvon supporter in the media say anything like "If Trayvon attacked Zimmerman, he shouldn't have."  What they say is that Trayvon didn't attack Zimmerman, and if he did, it was justified.  They argue that someone watching you justifies a brutal assault, but being brutally assault doesn't justify self-defense.


----------



## sublime (Apr 23, 2012)

Man look how foolish people are, so eager to convict a man with no knowledge of what happened. 

Zimmerman may very well be guilty, but jumping to conclusions and convicting him without know the facts is foolish... To all of you who have convicted him, called him a racist, etc. etc. thanks for showing how foolish you are.

As for me, the jury hasn't even been select, let alone seated and shown any evidence. I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------

